# Has anyone ever heard of a "shootmore" shotgun



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

My best friend just inherited an old single action shotgun, I have not seen it but he thinks it is a 12 guage. The only thing stamped on the gun is "SHOOTMORE" which is on the side. Does anyone know anything about this gun?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

No, never. I looked in our Gun Traders Guide and nothing w/"shootmore" comes up. Is the gun in bad shape, I mean nothing else is legibly stamped or engraved? It may be like a Western Auto, Montgomery Wards, Sears...etc. type gun..??


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah I looked in my gun values book also n couldnt find it. I need to just see it in person and I might see something faded in the receiver...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

try looking on the buttplate - does it say anything like Iver-Johnson or Champion ?


----------

